# DHA Head Office System Offline?



## Nat09 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi , I was recently informed my appeal has been approved but the permit can only be dispatched once the system is online. Does this mean head office is offline and not just the status check platform? Does anyone have an idea when the problem will be resolved is it routine maintenance?


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Nat09

The system is still offline. A lady at cape Town DHA said they expected it to be online last Friday already, but it's still not online.
We are constantly following up with them and will provide feedback to the forum once there's any movement.


----------



## Nat09 (Feb 10, 2015)

Yikes not good I have been waiting for this sticker for long. Tnx Fynbos


----------



## shail12 (Dec 15, 2014)

Fynbos said:


> Hi Nat09
> 
> The system is still offline. A lady at cape Town DHA said they expected it to be online last Friday already, but it's still not online.
> We are constantly following up with them and will provide feedback to the forum once there's any movement.


Hello, Do you know if the systems were restored? Was the offline issue specific to appeal applications? I am waiting for the dependent visa's since 9th feb (from Mumbai) and no news as of now. just trying to link my application delay with system offline issue.
Thanks.


----------



## Nat09 (Feb 10, 2015)

shail12 said:


> Hello, Do you know if the systems were restored? Was the offline issue specific to appeal applications? I am waiting for the dependent visa's since 9th feb (from Mumbai) and no news as of now. just trying to link my application delay with system offline issue.
> Thanks.


I got a message to collect the outcome in 5 days so I assume they are back online. I have not confirmed with DHA though.


----------



## Alfexpat (Jan 24, 2015)

The SmS platform is working but, the website checking facility is temporarily suspended.


----------



## Portak (Sep 10, 2014)

Alfexpat said:


> The SmS platform is working but, the website checking facility is temporarily suspended.


Isn't the SMS only for ID applications and other related queries for pple with IDs.Am not aware of any such for permits.


----------



## Alfexpat (Jan 24, 2015)

You might be right Portak


----------



## Nat09 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi Fynbos I have received the endorsement- 5 year permit. I have since received another job offer . How do I go about changing the company name and and what documents do I need.


----------



## Portak (Sep 10, 2014)

Nat09 said:


> Hi Fynbos I have received the endorsement- 5 year permit. I have since received another job offer . How do I go about changing the company name and and what documents do I need.


Hi, 

Congrats


----------



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

hello guys 

i applied for my PR 22/8/2014 from SA embassy in Riyadh went to stage 102 in 29/09 and till last week still in 102. is there any way i can check my statues while the system is offline as im out of the country and i cant contact DHA and the embassy cant help


----------



## Portak (Sep 10, 2014)

noriki said:


> hello guys
> 
> i applied for my PR 22/8/2014 from SA embassy in Riyadh went to stage 102 in 29/09 and till last week still in 102. is there any way i can check my statues while the system is offline as im out of the country and i cant contact DHA and the embassy cant help


Contact the officer embassy of application. If you applied outside SA, then the office of application is the only source of help. If you applied through VFS, then unfortunately DHA may not help you. They may direct you to go to VFS.


----------



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

i contact the embassy and they said they can not do anything only waiting till something come out 
before i used the website to track my app but now i have to wait 8 to 12 months and after that maybe my application will be missing


----------

